# Does your hav snort?



## Happy2hav (May 7, 2012)

Cody is sox months now and has developed a snort when he runs and plays hard. It's kind of funny but I'm wondering if this is typical. I have not heard of this one before,


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Havanese shouldn't snort. Only the snub nose dogs should snort (shih zu, pug, pekenese, bulldog, etc) small dogs can have problems with their trachea (tracheomalacia??) , you should probably ask your vet to check it out at your next appointment.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracheal_collapse


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy2hav said:


> Cody is sox months now and has developed a snort when he runs and plays hard. It's kind of funny but I'm wondering if this is typical. I have not heard of this one before,


Kodi DEFINITELY snorts, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with him, or his breathing. With him, it's a statement, often of frustration. He does it most often when learning something new, if he doesn't quite understand yet, and is getting frustrated. He also sometimes snorts when he gets in a big "fight" with one of his stuffed animals and gets overexcited.:biggrin1:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy snorts too, if I can call it that. He usually does this sound when he sticking his nose in his bed, or in the couch cushions. I don't know if it's actually snorting but it sure sounds like it.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm with Karen. Marlowe snorts - sorta. He does it when I'm not paying attention to him, ignoring his little nose taps or he's confused when learning something new. Sometimes it's in place of a bark, since Marlowe barks very rarely. He's got a whole range of semi-snorty and monkey like noises when he wants to communicate something or is very excited.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy does more of a chuffing sound.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> Timmy snorts too, if I can call it that. He usually does this sound when he sticking his nose in his bed, or in the couch cushions. I don't know if it's actually snorting but it sure sounds like it.


lol DITTO ... never really thought about it before though!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nellie makes little chirpy/snorty noises when she is worried about something in the garden,then Dizzie has to go and investigate!Both of them make a hell of a racket when they are racing around together,it can sound quite ferocious!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

jabojenny said:


> Timmy snorts too, if I can call it that. He usually does this sound when he sticking his nose in his bed, or in the couch cushions. I don't know if it's actually snorting but it sure sounds like it.


THIS, for Trooper too. It's funny when he gets all revved up and does it, because the more excited he is, the more of a dramatic snort he makes, and it sometimes sounds like a little piggy.

LOL.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> I'm with Karen. Marlowe snorts - sorta. He does it when I'm not paying attention to him, ignoring his little nose taps or he's confused when learning something new. Sometimes it's in place of a bark, since Marlowe barks very rarely. He's got a whole range of semi-snorty and monkey like noises when he wants to communicate something or is very excited.


Kodi makes LOTS of "monkey noises"... so much so that one of his nick names is "Monkey Dog".ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Timmy snorts too, if I can call it that. He usually does this sound when he sticking his nose in his bed, or in the couch cushions. I don't know if it's actually snorting but it sure sounds like it.


Kodi does it then too. Also when he's rubbing his face on the rug!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred most certainly snorts! It's always like karen said, to make a statement. Usually it's when I'm eating dinner and he wants some, or getting a treat ready to give to him. He is such a hoot! I can only imagine what he would say if he could talk what a character.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> Kodi does it then too. Also when he's rubbing his face on the rug!


I second that! Fred rubs his face all over the rug and snorts when he's pissed off about something. This morning I put treats in his puzzle but I was waiting to give it to him until I left for work. So he started snorting and rubbing himself all over the rug. He also paces back and forth against my walls rubbing his dirty little body against my walls!!!

He also does it when he wants attention and drying himself off after a bath.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yup Jasper snorts to make a statement too. It's also what he does when I ask him to speak. And of course when he's rolling around after a bath.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , Molly does this sometimes too. Generally it is an excitment behavior and more common in small dogs. It can be a brachycephalic thing too, but what everyone's describing is a la joie de vivre thing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does this too, when I come home in the morning. He is all excited and overwhelmed, that I direcis activity to something else before he gets to worked up. It is like the reverse sneeze noise.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi makes LOTS of "monkey noises"... so much so that one of his nick names is "Monkey Dog".ound:


Hah! One of Marlowe's nicknames is just "Monkey"


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Both Momo and Ume snort also, usually when they're playing, although there are other times as well.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My two snort when they are wrestling with each other. Augie will come up to me and do it if he wants me to play with him.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Dory said:


> Quincy does more of a chuffing sound.


Yep Panda does a "huffing" sounds when she's upset or wants attention...its so funny!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody does it, especially if I lock him out of the room I am in (usually the bathroom) and then he sticks his nose under the edge of the door and makes snorting/snuffling noises. It cracks me up every time.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig moo-s like a cow, Pixie "gruffs" for lack of a better description.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Mig moo-s like a cow, Pixie "gruffs" for lack of a better description.


Beth, and I thought I had a weird dog. Molly clacks when she's looking for her hidden treats lol


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Chuffing/snorting*



Dory said:


> Quincy does more of a chuffing sound.


Not sure what a chuffing sound is but Ted does almost a sneeze sound which means if I dont pay attention soon he is going to bark for what he wants


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

krandall said:


> Kodi makes LOTS of "monkey noises"... so much so that one of his nick names is "Monkey Dog".ound:


Snorting and monkey sounds here all the time! When the two of them are playing, Charlie positively sounds like a monkey. It's funny how they're all so similar!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

misstray said:


> Brody does it, especially if I lock him out of the room I am in (usually the bathroom) and then he sticks his nose under the edge of the door and makes snorting/snuffling noises. It cracks me up every time.


Lucy does this huge intake of air under the door when she's on the other side, it sounds like she's trying to pull me out of the room, under the door, with just one breath. It's so funny!


----------

